
Tulip tower: Mayor rejects plans for London skyscraper - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-48989805
======
Kaibeezy
_The London Review Panel concluded The Tulip "does not represent world class
architecture, it lacks sufficient quality and quantity of public open space,
and its social and environmental sustainability do not match the ambition of
its height and impact on London's skyline"._

What real architects call a “one-liner”.

------
Wiretrip
Let's face it, it would have been called 'The Dildo', not 'The Tulip'.

~~~
abricot
The 'plug

